# Taking Your Dog To The Republic Of Ireland (new Rules)



## nedsez (May 1, 2005)

I have just looked up the new rules on the DEFRA website as changed Jan 1st 2012

"What you need to do if you are entering the UK from the Republic of Ireland

Under the EU pet movement system, all pet dogs, cats and ferrets moving between EU Member States must meet the same animal health rules. From 1January 2012 the requirement is that all pets travelling from the Republic of Ireland to the UK should be microchipped, vaccinated against rabies and accompanied by a pet passport
As both the Republic of Ireland and the UK have had no indigenous rabies for many decades, compliance checks on pets travelling between the two countries will not be applied. Pet owners travelling with their pets should therefore not experience any change on the ground from the 1 January."

So, does this imply that we should not bother complying with this EU nonsense or not.

Has anybody been to Ireland with a dog without it having an injection and passport (cost £70) since 01-01-12 A)-because they did not even know or B)-decided to ignore this stupid EU Rule

All the Very Best
Nedsez


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

1. It isn't a stupid EU rule. It is a very simple and sensible EU rule that the same regulations should apply across the EU for ID, pet health checks and injections at border points

So

2. You have to chip, inject and boost as appropriate to move across any EU border

However

3. As between UK and IRL, at present, there will be no checks as you board and disembark, (no change on the ground), so

4. Its left to your own honesty/integrity

To avoid rabies and to ensure that you will not require quarantine or be prosecuted for breaching it seems a small price to pay

This was raised before Christmas, and after, on here, by the way.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

and don't most campsites on the continent insist on your pet having an up to date "passport"? 


I suppose the lack of checks at the border are simlar to the lack of checks at borders across the Schengen countries - it's a requirement to have your pet passported, but they don't do routine checks at borders. Presumably they could do spot checks?


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

If checks are applied, this will cause a lot of potential problems for Dog exhibitors. Thousands of dogs cross over to Ireland for Championship dog shows every year.

We no longer exhibit but it would be worth a motorhoming exhibitor emailing either the Kennel Club or one of the specialised dog newspapers (Dog World, Our Dogs) to publicise this and get clarification.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Checks won't be applied. How would they deal with the land border between North and South, dozens of roads without customs posts or any other physical barriers.

It's up to your own honesty as already stated. Anyway people who live in the North and cross to the South with their dogs, and vice versa, will ignore it completely, Alan.


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

There aren't checks on the land borders between "mainland" European countries, so Republic to NI is no different, but you have to have a pet passport and comply with the rules to cross a border. Not complying and getting caught could mean a hefty fine and destruction. I really don't see what clarification is required nor why anyone would want to avoid.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

No need for clarification? 8O 

This is the EU we are talking about here. :lol:


----------

